
Calibre will not migrate to Python 3 - AdmiralAsshat
https://bugs.launchpad.net/calibre/+bug/1714107
======
detaro
Unrelated to the merit of any of the arguments, opening this kind of issue is
a case study for "How not to waste a maintainers time 101".

------
qwerty456127
That's a pity. BTW, just for sake of diversity, does anybody know any good
alternatives to Calibre?

